# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Πρωτοβουλία της ΕΕΤΤ για την ανάπτυξη δικτύων οπτικών ινών

## dti

*Πηγή: EETT*

*Πρωτοβουλία της ΕΕΤΤ για την ανάπτυξη σύγχρονων δικτύων οπτικών ινών σε όλη την Ελλάδα* 

Δημόσια Διαβούλευση πρόκειται να πραγματοποιήσει η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ) έως τις 12 Ιανουαρίου 2007 με αντικείμενο τον καθορισμό των διαδικασιών χορήγησης δικαιωμάτων διέλευσης σε δημόσιους, κοινόχρηστους και ιδιωτικούς χώρους των παρόχων ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών για την εγκατάσταση δικτύων οπτικών ινών στο σύνολο της Ελληνικής Επικράτειας, όπως προβλέπει ο Νόμος 3431/2006 (άρθρο 29). Η εγκατάσταση των εν λόγω δικτύων, πρόκειται να επεκτείνει τις τηλεπικοινωνιακές υποδομές και να συμβάλει καθοριστικά στην παροχή ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών σε όλους τους πολίτες.

Στόχος της Διαβούλευσης είναι η καταγραφή των απόψεων κάθε ενδιαφερομένου για τη σχετική διαδικασία χορήγησης δικαιωμάτων διέλευσης, τα απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά, το χρόνο ανταπόκρισης των αρμοδίων υπηρεσιών/φορέων (πχ Δήμοι, Νομαρχίες, Περιφέρειες), καθώς και για τον τρόπο υπολογισμού των τελών διέλευσης και χρήσης δικαιωμάτων διέλευσης.

Με τη λήξη της Δημόσιας Διαβούλευσης, η ΕΕΤΤ, αφού συλλέξει και επεξεργαστεί όλες τις απόψεις των αρμόδιων φορέων, θα εισηγηθεί σχέδιο Κοινής Υπουργικής Απόφασης επί της διαδικασίας χορήγησης δικαιωμάτων διέλευσης, η οποία θα εξειδικευτεί με Αποφάσεις της ΕΕΤΤ.

Σύμφωνα με δήλωση του Προέδρου της ΕΕΤΤ, Καθηγητή Νικήτα Αλεξανδρίδη «Στόχος της ΕΕΤΤ είναι να καθοριστούν σύντομες και απλές διαδικασίες αδειοδότησης καθώς και τέλη τα οποία θα ανταποκρίνονται στη στρατηγική επιλογή να επωφεληθούν όλοι οι πολίτες των πλεονεκτημάτων της ευρυζωνικότητας σε μια απελευθερωμένη αγορά. Η εγκατάσταση εκτεταμένου δικτύου οπτικών ινών, ιδίως στους Δήμους, θα φέρει τις σύγχρονες ηλεκτρονικές υπηρεσίες όπως αυτές του διαδικτύου, της ψηφιακής διακυβέρνησης (e-government, e-ΚΕΠ), της τηλε-εργασίας αλλά και της ψυχαγωγίας (π.χ. ψηφιακή τηλεόραση) πιο κοντά στον καταναλωτή. Η ΕΕΤΤ θα συνεχίσει να εργάζεται για τον εκσυγχρονισμό των τηλεπικοινωνιακών υποδομών και την παροχή προηγμένων και ανταγωνιστικών υπηρεσιών που βελτιώνουν την καθημερινότητα όλων μας.»

----------


## dti

Δημόσια Διαβούλευση διεξάγει η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ) που θα διαρκέσει έως τις 12 Ιανουαρίου 2007 με στόχο την καταγραφή των απόψεων κάθε ενδιαφερομένου σχετικά με α) τη διαδικασία χορήγησης δικαιωμάτων διέλευσης σε δημόσιους, κοινόχρηστους και ιδιωτικούς χώρους για την εγκατάσταση δικτύων οπτικών ινών στο σύνολο της Ελληνικής Επικράτειας, β) τα απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά, γ) το χρόνο ανταπόκρισης των αρμοδίων υπηρεσιών/φορέων (πχ Δήμοι, Νομαρχίες, Περιφέρειες), δ) τις υποχρεώσεις των μερών καθώς και ε) τον τρόπο υπολογισμού των τελών διέλευσης και χρήσης.

Μετά από την επεξεργασία των αποτελεσμάτων της Δημόσιας Διαβούλευσης, η ΕΕΤΤ θα προβεί σε εισήγηση προς το Υπουργείο Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών για την έκδοση σχετικής Κοινής Υπουργικής Απόφασης. Ακολούθως θα εκδώσει Απόφαση, με την οποία θα εξειδικευτούν οι ειδικότερες διαδικασίες και τα τέλη.

Τα κείμενα της δημόσιας διαβούλευσης είναι διαθέσιμα στο δικτυακό τόπο της ΕΕΤΤ, http://www.eett.gr /Κεντρική Σελίδα: Διαβουλεύσεις.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι καλούνται να υποβάλουν εγγράφως τις απόψεις τους μέχρι τις 12 Ιανουαρίου 2007 και ώρα 16:00 α) στα γραφεία της ΕΕΤΤ (Λ. Κηφίσιας 60, 151 25 Μαρούσι ) ή/και β) στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση [email protected] στην οποία παρέχεται επιπλέον η δυνατότητα να διατυπώσουν ερωτήματα σχετικά με τα κείμενα της Διαβούλευσης.

Επισημαίνεται ότι η εγκατάσταση των δικτύων οπτικών ινών, πρόκειται να επεκτείνει τις τηλεπικοινωνιακές υποδομές και να συμβάλει καθοριστικά στην παροχή ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών σε όλους τους πολίτες. Στο πλαίσιο αυτό, ο δημόσιος διάλογος που θα διεξαχθεί είναι ιδιαίτερης σημασίας, γιατί δίνει τη δυνατότητα σε μεγάλο αριθμό δημόσιων και ιδιωτικών φορέων (Υπουργεία, Νομαρχίες, Δήμους, επιχειρήσεις, καταναλωτές) να συμμετάσχουν με τρόπο καθοριστικό στη δημιουργική διαδικασία διαμόρφωσης όρων ταχύτατης ανάπτυξης τεχνολογικά αναπτυγμένων δικτυακών υποδομών στην Ελλάδα.

Σύμφωνα με δήλωση του Προέδρου της ΕΕΤΤ, Καθηγητή Νικήτα Αλεξανδρίδη "Σκοπός της ΕΕΤΤ είναι η υιοθέτηση μιας απλής, διαφανούς, γρήγορης και αντικειμενικής διαδικασίας χορήγησης δικαιωμάτων διέλευσης που θα διευκολύνει τη διενέργεια των σχετικών επενδύσεων για την εγκατάσταση δικτύων οπτικών ινών από τους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους προς όφελος των καταναλωτών, οι οποίοι θα μπορούν να απολαμβάνουν σύγχρονες υπηρεσίες ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών σε όλη την Ελλάδα."

----------


## nvak

Αυτοί είναι που ανοίγουν στενά αυλάκια όπου βρούν καταμεσής στο δρόμο και περνάνε εκείνα τα κόκκινα καλώδια ?

Καμμιά διαβούλευση για τρόπο ελέγχου της ποιότητας της δουλείας τους θα γίνει ?
Έχουμε τους άλλους "εργολάβους" που δεν άφησαν δρόμο για δρόμο με το φυσικό αέριο, τώρα θα αποκτήσουμε και νέους.
Αν δεν καθορισθούν αυστηρές προδιαγραφές στις εργασίες που εκτελούν, καλύτερα να μην γίνει τίποτα. 
Τουλάχιστον θα μας μείνει κανένας δρόμος να κυκλοφορούμε.

----------


## lambrosk

nvak, +++
κυκλοφορούμε κουτσά στραβά...
το θέμα είναι να μην μας σκοτώνουν με αυτά τα έργα... 
πράγμα που συμβαίνει κατα συρροή ειδικά τους μοτοσυκλετιστές...

----------


## jpeppas

άμα πέσει η ρόδα στο αυλάκι ....  ::  άντε να μην πέσεις...

----------


## lambrosk

διαβάστε εδώ για να καταλάβετε...
http://www.moto.gr/forums/showthread...275#post615275

----------


## ON AIR

καθώς και για τον τρόπο υπολογισμού των τελών διέλευσης και χρήσης δικαιωμάτων διέλευσης. 
????????????????????  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> καθώς και για τον τρόπο υπολογισμού των τελών διέλευσης και χρήσης δικαιωμάτων διέλευσης. 
> ????????????????????


Αφού εσύ ασχολήσε με τις οπτικές του Δήμου, θα έπρεπε να ξέρεις  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

